# Music scores for Ballet



## mimilina (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi there, 

I have been looking online for some ballet music sheet ,preferably digital downloads.

I was more specifically looking for the complete works of Giselle, Coppelia and La Bayadere and many more in the future.

I would appreciate if you have any suggestions for any sites .Thanks


----------

